
Sith Spam Bots Take a Page from a Star Wars Novel(s) - WhiteSource1
https://www.incapsula.com/blog/form-filler-bots-do-star-wars.html
======
buildops
Really scary how it's easy to hide spam. But hey, at least they are Star Wars
fans, I guess.

